# Dumbing Down Society



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting read.

From The Vigilant Citizen

*Part 1*

Is there a deliberate effort by the government to dumb down the masses? The statement is hard to prove but there exists a great amount of data proving that the ruling elite not only tolerates, but effectively introduces policies that have a detrimental effect on the physical and mental health of the population. This series of articles looks at the many ways the modern man is being dumbed down. Part I looks at the poisons found in everyday foods, beverages and medications.

*Part 2*

Even though mercury is known to degenerate brain neurons and disrupt the central nervous system, it is still found in processed foods and mandatory vaccines. In this second part of the series examining the intentional dumbing-down of society, this article will discuss the presence of mercury in common foods and vaccines.

*Part 3*

The first two parts of this series describes the negative effects that some commonly consumed chemicals have on the body and brain. This third and final part looks at some natural ways to keep the brain healthy and provides tips to rid the body of dangerous substances. In other words, how to fight back against the dumbing down of society!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This is very interesting! I've been avoiding Aspartame from the start (I'm one of those people who get severe headaches and nausea from it), but didn't know about the vaccines containing mercury, nor about the serious problems with ingesting high fructose corn syrup in the quantities we have. 

A friend of mine has recently begun phasing HFCS out of her diet and lost several pounds. She's the one who pointed out how many of the products in my pantry contain it.

I'm going to start phasing HFCS out of my and my family's diets right away. We already filter the fluoride and chlorine out of our drinking water. Every day I wish I had my own well! :gaah: 

The powers that be in my neck of the woods won't allow wells to be dug in my neighborhood, so I'm trying to figure out if I can do one myself, like in your story, Disaster in the 'Burbs.

Thanks for posting these links!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't think they had to work very hard to get that done. Walk around any large store and notice folk's. Most walk around in a daze of some sort. Our food supply has been crammed full of crap for years, FDA is a joke HFCS has gotten into so much stuff, there's not much left, on the store shelf that is with sweet's. I found someone posted about vac canning chocolate bars, i did not know they would last so long. Talk about a post shtf trade item, might be a good investment. The dang world is mad as a foaming dog anyway these day's. Soon i think, soon. :dunno:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm another one of those who get severe debilitating headaches from aspartame. I've been slipped it by people who didn't believe me, and they found out I really do. 

In addition to the stuff in food and vaccines, the drivel on in movies and TV, as well as the PC schools, are all bringing down our national level of intelligence and common sense.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't forget brain dead video games (I know, that's redundant) and constant scene changes in music videos, etc. where images flash for second then flash to the next ... no thoughtful concentration on anything, just constant sensory bombardment.

Then you have the school system from K through Master's degrees and their political correctness. Kids and adults today are comfortable with contradictions and since they believe no one can know "truth" and that "truth" is situational they don't even try to arrive at logical conclusions. In fact, logic is a thing of the past.

The fastest way to shut someone up today is to call them a racist or bigot and rather than go to the effort of seeking truth or confronting alternate views in a logical manner they only know how to call those who believe differently derogatory names.

Then we have the mess media, twitter and facebook and their soundbites and quips. Nothing of substance or logical thought. :gaah:


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess I'm not quite paranoid enough to take that website (based upon the balance of the content there) without a rather larger grain of salt (bad for me, yes, I know, but it tastes better with salt ). I have a really hard time believing there is a massive nationwide or worldwide conspiracy to make people dumb by adding harmful substances to food, water and vaccines.

Honestly, I think people are much more likely to stupify themselves voluntarily (to add to the post above). Case and points: Peer pressure - all through school, it's not cool to be smart. Voluntary sedation - must see TV, American Idol, Dancing with the Stars, need I say more? Voluntary plug-in, tune out - ipod, iphone, cell phone abuse in general, texting. Voluntary chemical dependence - how much over the counter and prescribed voluntary medications do we pump into ourselves that we really don't need, except to make us "feel better?" All kinds of legal and illegal substance abuse.

I'm really not worried about the miniscule amounts of substance that may be present in vaccines (though I did not rush out to get H1N1 vaccines for my kids), soft drinks, sweetners, etc. I am more concerned making my brain work better by being engaged in life, by learning new things every day, by paying attention, by watching and reading things that I can actually learn something from, by avoiding things that have no redeeming value, by not depending on substances to make me "feel better," by not wasting my life plugged into a phone or music player, etc. 

It's my choice not to become a Least Common Denominator and to keep my children from accepting that fate as well. No supposed "elitist cabal" can make me. I'm a bit more concerned about the more immediate threats in the world...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have never like to take vaccines, purposefully pumping germs into your body, yuk. Only once, I had to take the series of hepatitis 3 so I could work in a denist office. Next thing I know I'm having quardruple bypass surgery. One of the side effects of this vaccine is heart problems. I'm good now, take no medication other than low dose asprin every night,(the meds they wanted to keep me on made me sick & depressed so I weaned myself off). I figure if the doctors did their job right I'm good for another 60+ years.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Let's see...I drink tons of Aspertame, have been drinking it since the 1980's a short while after they sent everyone those gum balls in the mail and started putting it in Diet Coke. I was on the President's List my first quarter in college. (4.00 Folks who snicker and look down upon those on the Dean's List.) Got through the University of Washington while working more than a full time job, earned a 4 year degree in about three and a half years, despite having a heat injury that fried my brain-now that had a bad effect. Earned a Commission in the United States Army, for active duty service. I got published for royalties the first time I made a submission. Wrote and published several books, short stories, and articles. Today I'm sitting on a contract for my first E book.

I'm not overly bright, but I did that stuff while drinking Diet Coke, liters a day since the mid 1980's.

I'm calling B.S. on anything regarding Aspertame affecting the brain.

On the flip side, what would I have managed if I _didn't_ drink all that Diet Coke?

*That heat injury in the Marines really diminished me as did the two other times I went into delirum, but that wasn't from Diet Coke.*


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think Aspartame screws up anyone's brain. I have no idea why I get such terrible debilitating headaches from it. I drank diet pop when it was saccharin'd and it didn't cause problems. 

My sister LIVES on diet coke, several cans a day, and doesn't get headaches from it. She's also very intelligent, was valedictorian of her high school class, still very intelligent after years of Diet Coke.

However, as in the case of my sister and I, obviously humans react differently to different chemicals, stimulus, etc., even when they're related. 

Many things come into play with "dumbing down". It's not just what we eat, what we breathe, what we watch on TV, whether we use computers or play video games. It can be how we were raised, how we made/make friends, how satisfied we are with our jobs, life, families, friends; what kind of music or movies we like, what kind of food we eat or drink, how much and what kind of exercise we get. Heck, some of the stuff I've been reading even implicates the laundry soap we use, or deoderant, shampoo, etc., in cognitive reasoning and whether we're fat/thin. 

Some or all of these things could come into play, more for some people than others. There have always been smart people and not-so-smart people. My first husband had a very high IQ but functioned poorly on a casual level with friends, and had little common sense. He overlooked the simplest things because he thought too hard. Wonderful man, though, I still miss him. My point being, it isn't always our IQ, or just our environment, or just our personality. 

Thanks to the Politically correct agenda drowning our nation and suffocating common sense, I can see where it appears our nation is being dumbed down.

Like the Three Musketeers, I hope when the time comes we'll throw open our cellar doors and pull out the swords and shields, and common sense will come out of hiding.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Let's see...I drink tons of Aspertame, have been drinking it since the 1980's a short while after they sent everyone those gum balls in the mail and started putting it in Diet Coke. I was on the President's List my first quarter in college. (4.00 Folks who snicker and look down upon those on the Dean's List.) Got through the University of Washington while working more than a full time job, earned a 4 year degree in about three and a half years, despite having a heat injury that fried my brain-now that had a bad effect. Earned a Commission in the United States Army, for active duty service. I got published for royalties the first time I made a submission. Wrote and published several books, short stories, and articles. Today I'm sitting on a contract for my first E book.
> 
> I'm not overly bright, but I did that stuff while drinking Diet Coke, liters a day since the mid 1980's.
> 
> ...


now... is that an achievement or merely an _example_ of the lowering of standards? :lolsmash:

jk, brother... HAD to do it


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> now... is that an achievement or merely an _example_ of the lowering of standards? :lolsmash:
> 
> jk, brother... HAD to do it


Actually, neither, it's showing that there isn't any effect in one long term example.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Let's see...I drink tons of Aspertame, have been drinking it since the 1980's a short while after they sent everyone those gum balls in the mail and started putting it in Diet Coke. I was on the President's List my first quarter in college. (4.00 Folks who snicker and look down upon those on the Dean's List.) Got through the University of Washington while working more than a full time job, earned a 4 year degree in about three and a half years, despite having a heat injury that fried my brain-now that had a bad effect. Earned a Commission in the United States Army, for active duty service. I got published for royalties the first time I made a submission. Wrote and published several books, short stories, and articles. Today I'm sitting on a contract for my first E book.
> 
> I'm not overly bright, but I did that stuff while drinking Diet Coke, liters a day since the mid 1980's.
> 
> ...


Well- I for one can not even touch the damned stuff- it makes me sick to the point of having seizures! And just think on how smart you might be now if ya didn't drink that stuff--Crap even Sarah Palin has a book out ! And we all know how *smart *she thinks she is!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Like I said earlier...people are affected in different ways by the chemicals and other substances we come into contact with.

Some people can't eat salt because of blood pressure issues, others can consume large amounts of it with no ill effects. 

Some people have to watch sugars/carbs because their bodies have insulin issues.

Some people can't eat dairy, gluten, nuts, eggs, whatever. Others have no problems with foods.

Some people react poorly to artificial colors, flavors, or preservatives. Other people don't.

Some people have improved foggy thinking by removing certain foods from their diet or by adding others.

Some people, like me and Emerald and others on this forum, cannot consume apartame without serious problems. 

My brain feels sharper and clearer when I keep my diet to unprocessed fruits, vegetables, whole grains, low-fat dairy, and lean meat. When I clutter my diet with the junk food that I love, I start feeling sluggish, old, and slow-thinking. I yo-yo back and forth some on it and apparently react quickly to changes in my diet. Maybe not everyone does.

But, SNT, for some or maybe even a lot of people out there, maybe aspartame DOES affect thought processes and brain function. It doesn't make it a bad food, per se, only a bad food for them.

I call B.S. back on you, SNT, for making an absolute statement that is unsupported by the evidence!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_I call B.S. back on you, SNT, for making an absolute statement that is unsupported by the evidence!_

It's solid evidence against anyone who views Aspertame as being bad for the brain.

My logic is solid. One can't find contrary evidence. If one did, you'd have someone using a substance that they are aware diminishes their mental capacity and such a person is obviously already not so bright as they continue a practice that is harmful for them.


----------



## simplelife01 (Oct 18, 2010)

Personally I think we should do our best to avoid ingesting foods that aren't all natural. By the way, there are plenty of things that are man made and are not healthy that that the government allows in many foods and drinks we consume. Think for yourselves, don't let politicians choose for you.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am another one of those who gets sick on that fake-sugar stuff. I have been slipped drinks or foods with it without my knowledge and have been very sick to my stomach within minutes of starting it up. I had a co-worker who offered me a hot-chocolate from his own stash, I took it without thinking and didn't even finish half of the mug before I was getting sick - and no - it isn't a mind-thing, I didn't even know it was "lite" before I asked him ... 

Oh ya - the gum with that fake-sugar in it does the same thing to me. I am now chewing HubbaBubba instead of DoubleMint now ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Regarding aspartame, I get tired of the people who think it's "all in my head" and give me a diet pop and assure me it's not. They end up apologizing all over the place when I get seriously sick. The headache is so bad I'm nauseous, can't stand sound or light, can't even walk across the floor.

And I don't get headaches otherwise. I'm one of the most headache-free people you'd ever meet.

As for aspartame diminishing mental/brain ability? No, I've never seen evidence either direction. 

SNT, you haven't provided any evidence/proof that it DOESN'T lower mental ability. All you've done is point out that you consume large amounts of aspartame and (along with seeming to be proud of it for some unfathomable reason!) consider yourself to be a high-achieving, above-average functioning intelligent person. Judging by the clarity of your sentence structuring, you do seem intelligent, even if lacking in logic and debate skills.

But hey...it's all a learning curve here. If nothing else, you've learned that there are a bunch of people here that are not able to consume aspartame!


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

_Regarding aspartame, I get tired of the people who think it's "all in my head" and give me a diet pop and assure me it's not. They end up apologizing all over the place when I get seriously sick. The headache is so bad I'm nauseous, can't stand sound or light, can't even walk across the floor._

Not making light of a symptom worthy of sympathy, a headache is always all in the head. It's terrible that someone would do that to you, but they probably don't believe you and, like you, demand _evidence_.

I'd not, I'd take you at your word.

_SNT, you haven't provided any evidence/proof that it DOESN'T lower mental ability. All you've done is point out that you consume large amounts of aspartame and (along with seeming to be proud of it for some unfathomable reason!) consider yourself to be a high-achieving, above-average functioning intelligent person. Judging by the clarity of your sentence structuring, you do seem intelligent, even if lacking in logic and debate skills._

If you'd an understanding of logic and debate, you'd understand one can't prove a negative, but can disprove a false assertion through providing evidence to the contrary.

I know too many people who consume ample amounts of Diet Soda, generally flavored with NutriSweet (Aspertame) to believe that it is deterimental to mental functions for normal people.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Back on topic about the 'dumbing down' of Americans ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
I love the irony of the use of the word 'dumb' to describe what is actually stupid rather than mute, but the 'dumbing down' phrase is commonly used.

Addressing the 'Dumbing Down of American' I'd like to first address college. I believe in many cases the political correct indoctrination is pervasive that it's lowered requirements and diminished thinking in many colleges.

A while ago, I supervised four employees in college. All claimed to have very high grades. I saw some of the work of a German national, even in his second language, he found the course work laughable. His work was superb. He told me that in Germany he was a poor to mediocre student. Here, he was top of the class. He got his citizenship over the years, earned a Commission in the U.S. Army and as a combat arms platoon leader served this country in Iraq. One of the females was intelligent, but I noted that she took Mickey Mouse classes that didn't challenge her because her objective included getting a degree, not an education and she fulfilled her expectations and used her BA to springboard to a higher paying position, so she felt no challenge, but she took classes like women's studies and such and she'd share assignments with some of us to show us how silly the material was, it was indoctrination, not education so if one merely went along, one got a degree. She even explained that a good part of one class was merely reading and discussing a specific Lesbian novel. Another was a regular guy, worked and did college. He'd received a good education already so his school work he shared was good to go. He took decent classes, a mix like most. He moved on to become a Police Officer back East after he returned from Fallujah. The last female surprised me. She kept bragging about her grades, about how well she was doing. She showed me some of her work. I was appalled. She wrote like a 7th grader. I'm not just concerned with grammar, that's minor compared to discovering how a person develops a point, shows thought processes, etc. Her term papers didn't match what I expected as average for a junior high school student, yet she was getting great grades.

At a four year college, you can literally take a basket weaving class for credits, it's called something like primitive arts and crafts or something, I don't know what it's called now.

The one that really shocked me was an individual who I'd worked with who went first to Evergreen for his BA and then City College to earn a Masters. His focus of study was on diversity centered around specific cultural studies. The man apppeared to be a result of fetal-alcohol syndrome, benefitting from the American Disabilities Act to secure a position. He explained this to me in a manner that wasn't excuses making after I noted problems...he wasn't mentally capable of doing entry level tasks. For example, I'd observed him take an entire night to read a two page policy and he'd come to the wrong conclusion, being unable to process an 'if-then' type sentence or understand a basic clause. When I asked him how he managed to get a degree as he'd so much difficult reading and writing he explained they let him do his thesis, get this, orally! He didn't speak properly and his thoughts came out muddled, yet he got a Masters Degree. He moved on to the East Coast. I'd heard the'd secured an executive position in city government covering Equal Opportunity which meant he was smart enough to secure his goals. They were impressed with his credentials, but I'd also heard they had to hire an 'assistant' to basically do his work. So...he wasn't really 'dumb', he was cagey enough to use what he had and he outsmarted them.

I'd completed my BA many years earlier, and even then, with some classes one just needed to parrot or appear indoctrinated to get high grades. Some professors back then, and now demanded actual work. Sometimes I think there shouldn't be BA and BS degree. There should be BS and BSci degrees.

But for lower levels of education, I wonder if students in most high schools ever heard of '1984' which projected precisely what we're experiencing with the new speak of poltical correctness, 'animal farm' which involves many of the Communistic/Socialistic steps being taken now, and other such works.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I drank diet soda for a few months yrs ago and developed a severe itching problem, I dug my arms and legs til they bled. It turned out to be the ASPERTANE in the diet soda. the stuff is poisen and should be taken off the market, there are ove 100 side affects from ASPERTANE


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Affirmative action and Political Correctness: Filling superior positions with inferior people for 50+ years now! :2thumb:

...and we wonder why the US is in a death spiral.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Interesting read.
> 
> Even though mercury is known to degenerate brain neurons and disrupt the central nervous system, it is still found in processed foods and mandatory vaccines. In this second part of the series examining the intentional dumbing-down of society, this article will discuss the presence of mercury in common foods and vaccines.
> 
> !


Vaccines are NOT mandatory for young, vulnerable children. They are only "mandatory" for military and those travelling overseas, and even then if you haven't been "dumbed down" already, there are loopholes around those "requirements".....

However, the government sure does a great job scaring people into thinking this stuff is "mandatory".


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> _*I know too many people who consume ample amounts of Diet Soda, generally flavored with NutriSweet (Aspertame) to believe that it is deterimental to mental functions for normal people.[/B.*_


_*

I think it is entirely possible that those "diet soda drinkers" were intellectually challenged BEFORE they started drinking diet soda. Who here HONESTLY thinks that diet pop is nutritious or will help you "stay on track" with ANY kind of diet plan??? Haven't you ever heard of WATER?! No calories, nothing to "wreck" your stupid diet! And don't even give me the "I don't like the way water tastes" bullcrap....

Seriously folks.....*_


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> _SNT, you haven't provided any evidence/proof that it DOESN'T lower mental ability. All you've done is point out that you consume large amounts of aspartame and (along with seeming to be proud of it for some unfathomable reason!) consider yourself to be a high-achieving, above-average functioning intelligent person. Judging by the clarity of your sentence structuring, you do seem intelligent, even if lacking in logic and debate skills._
> 
> If you'd an understanding of logic and debate, you'd understand one can't prove a negative, but can disprove a false assertion through providing evidence to the contrary.
> 
> I know too many people who consume ample amounts of Diet Soda, generally flavored with NutriSweet (Aspertame) to believe that it is deterimental to mental functions for normal people. ...


Logically you (SNT) can say that there's no evidence proving that Aspertame is detrimental to the brain functions of normal people. However, a Google search will show quite a number of references to studies that say there is proof. Those who say Aspertame is not harmful cite government studies "proving" that there are no "credible" studies connecting Aspertame as a "cause" of decreased intelligence. The authors of those studies that do prove harm cite their counter arguments. It all boils down to who you want to believe.

So, what constitutes "evidence" that you'd accept? Some would say that your assertion has already been proven false.

Again, logically you can say "there is no evidence proving that Aspertame is detrimental to the mental functions of normal people." But you cannot say that "Apertame has never been or will never be detrimental to the functions of normal people." Unless of course you have documented every person who ever used Aspertame in the past or you can predict future results in every instance of it's use.

And while you state your observations as proof to you they hardly constitute overwhelming scientific evidence to support your assertion.

You've also stated:

"It's solid evidence against anyone who views Aspertame as being bad for the brain.

My logic is solid. One can't find contrary evidence. If one did, you'd have someone using a substance that they are aware diminishes their mental capacity and such a person is obviously already not so bright as they continue a practice that is harmful for them."

Now, regarding your first statement, just what "solid evidence" do you have that proves your assertion since it's apparently based (in your opinion) on "solid evidence." To merely say "One can't find contrary evidence" does not logically "prove" that Aspertame is safe for "normal" people. One could say the same about a murderer. Namely, that because solid evidence could not be provided of his guilt then he is obviously not guilty. You see what I mean? He may still be guilty, you just couldn't prove his guilt. So all you can "logically" say is that his guilt could not be proven by the evidence.

If you believe the following statement "proves" your point perhaps you do need a course in logic.

"...you'd have someone using a substance that they are aware diminishes their mental capacity and such a person is obviously already not so bright as they continue a practice that is harmful for them."

Many so-called "intelligent" people have been damaging and killing themselves doing stupid things to their body.

Maybe your grasp of "logic" could use a tune-up?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

SNT: Regarding your assessment of "Higher Education?" Your experiences closely mirror my own. It's a very sad state of affairs.

In Europe the students bust their tails all through High School and pretty much "skate" through college. It's just the opposite here. Junior and Senior years in HS are mostly a review of what they already know so they go to college totally unprepared. I remember a whiz-bang high school student telling me the first week of a college level biology class that he already knew everything they were teaching so it would be a breeze. By the third week he was sweating blood. We'd gone through everything he learned in biology in his junior and senior years in the first three weeks of college.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I find that the main stream education system is designed to segrigate certain learning styles and try to keep people who would excell in a survival situation in a lower income bracket, Just because someone is book smart doesn't mean that much. book smarts combined with practical ability works very well, but professors are a great example of "smart" people who would die without the grocery store.
The food alergy/intolerance thing is big and rampant the number of people becoming intolerant to wheat (gluten) is growing every day , and if somebody tryed a "wheat won't really hurt you" experiment on me ,I would return the favor with a "my big forearm connected to my fist won't really blacken your eye " experiment. 
BTW I am not politically correct


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

#1. I expect Canadians to be polite. We Americans can be brash, brash enough to take the name of both continents to be our own, but Canadians aren't allowed to be impolite in my limited world view and I'd have to consider Canadians to be Americans too.

#2. Our education system has morphed into supporting the Teacher's Unions and Liberal causes. Actual academic work is limited. There's no other explanation as to how man made Global Warming can be accepted by supposedly educated people when it defies basic physics, fluid dynamics, conservation of mass, common sense, etc.:scratch


I still am amazed that people can accept that a gallon of gasoline, roughly over six pounds, can become nineteen pounds of 'carbon' when it's carbon dioxide, as that breaks down rapidly.


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

people can say what they want to say. But there's enough evidence out there to back up the bad effects of additives in food. That's why interest in organics and the "know where your food comes from" movement is getting so popular.
As far as the dumbing down of America goes, unless you were home schooled from K-12, you were somewhat brainwashed all along to varying degrees, myself included.
The stuff they teach in school now is so politically correct, it's sickening. In many cases, the history taught is just a big lie, totally revised to fit an agenda--hence the dumbing down of the student. The brainwashing comes all in good time.
If you think about it, discussion boards such as this one, and many like it, have opened up a whole new can of worms, that goes the extra mile in explaning why something is the way it is, rather than accepting the politically correct answer.
as an everyday example of dumbing everyone down, or even on the brainwashing level, I'm sick of my government telling me through the main strean media, that we have turned the corner on this depression, and things are looking up. And they continuously trot out new fake numbers to back up what everyone smarter than a slug knows is complete trash. Who believes this garbage? I'll answer that--a lot of sheeple. 

I see so many people with their head buried in the sand, it's pathetic. I don't waste my time anymore, trying to warn people. They will suffer with the rest of the milions who have been brainwashed, and dumbed down to a subserviant level, and believe everything the government tells them. News flash--the government is not here to help you.
Have a nice day. Question everything, and remember--there are no coincidences.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty impressed with what I know of European high-schools. I was reading a thread on my favorite homeschool board, and in addition to studying multiple languages, they study a lot more science. Instead of 1 year of each science (Biology, Chemistry, etc) they study the three branches each year (as a full course each). Their posted course-loads were impressive. And appearently the European school day isn't much longer than the American schools.

I'm not sure the food additives are a conspiracy, most likely government incompetence plus bribes (or whichever word you want to use) from the 'inventors'. I do know I feel better when I stay away from the processed foods. But it seems to affect everyone differently. That's why I hope the S doesn't HTF. I'd miss almonds and peaches!


----------

